# T2i vs T3i?



## Animaniac888 (Sep 3, 2012)

So I'm pretty sure I want to switch to Canon because of the lame video recording on the D5100 and my two choices right now are the T3i and T2i. My dad apparently has some old Canon EF lenses, so right now all I need is a body and a converter for my 50mm E series. The T3i is about 100 dollars more than the T2i. As far as I know, the T3i offers:

Articulating LCD
Manual audio
Built in remote for external flash
Video snapshot(?)
Digital Zoom(Movie crop mode on the T2i?)

Have I missed any differences?


----------



## hukim0531 (Sep 7, 2012)

Canon EOS Rebel T3i Digital Camera Printer Kit B&H Photo Video

Best T3i deal out there


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 7, 2012)

They are very similar, I think you listed most of the differences. Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review

If video is your intended use, the articulating screen should be well worth the extra cost.


----------



## Animaniac888 (Sep 7, 2012)

It seems like the T3i is the better choice for me so far. I really appreciated the LCD on my D5100 and the manual audio is definitely a huge benefit. The external flash control could also be a plus should I get an external flash. Plus the deal on the T3i seems so irresistible that I don't really see the point of choosing the T2i. Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 7, 2012)

Animaniac888 said:


> Plus the deal on the T3i seems so irresistible that I don't really see the point of choosing the T3i.



aaagghhh... My brain is going in circles!

jk  

Get the T3i.


----------



## Animaniac888 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hehe Jaemie, I fixed it. Thanks for the advice.


----------

